# Kernel help



## edwards2243 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm on GummyCharged GBE RC1.2... when I go into 'about phone' I see the default kernel, not Imoseyon's kernel that was supposed to come with the ROM. Did I flash the ROM wrong? How do i flash Imoseyon's latest kernel? CWM? Do I wipe?

Edit: my phone is running really smoothly right now, not even sure switching kernels will provide a performance increase to offset any loss in stability...

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using Tapatalk


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"edwards2243 said:


> I'm on GummyCharged GBE RC1.2... when I go into 'about phone' I see the default kernel, not Imoseyon's kernel that was supposed to come with the ROM. Did I flash the ROM wrong? How do i flash Imoseyon's latest kernel? CWM? Do I wipe?
> 
> Edit: my phone is running really smoothly right now, not even sure switching kernels will provide a performance increase to offset any loss in stability...
> 
> Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using Tapatalk


It will still show the default kernel even if you changed it. Until source is released for the gb kernel, all they can do is mod the ota kernel and repackage it.


----------



## edwards2243 (Jun 11, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> It will still show the default kernel even if you changed it. Until source is released for the gb kernel, all they can do is mod the ota kernel and repackage it.


Ok, that explains it then. Thanks!

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using Tapatalk


----------

